# Sawyer Pole Cat oars (good/bad/ugly?)



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I used them on Cat this year. They had built in counterbalances. I didn't really like them . They were heavy, I didn't notice any of the "flex" people talk about with wood, and in my experience Sawyer products fall apart. I think there is a breakdown Cataract shaft. 

That said, the Polecats were WAY better than Carlisle oars.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I use the 9' Polecats on my Superduper. Sure there are better ones but these should do just fine. They're very durable and they propel u,plus they're somewhat affordable. What else do you need? They do seem a lil heavy at times,esp with some of the other oars that i've felt,but if you learn how to oar on em then you'll never know the difference. I'd say go for em.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I have them and really like them (10' counter-balanced for a 15' raft) though they are not the 3-piece you speak of. Bought them in March and have put significant miles on them (Dolores, Rio Chama, Salmon, Lodore, several Westwaters and The Grand)... Let me tell ya... I could feel the flex on The Grand. Others bent/broke oars and lost blades, but mine were in great condition at the end (small bite out of one blade after it popped and was under the boat for a while). Even bent an oarlock (never upside down) and the oar was fine. 

Laurie


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

The only thing... if you are taking them apart regularly, the blades don't have the push buttons I've seen on other oars, you need an extra wide screw driver to put them on and take them off. I just leave mine assembled.

L.


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I appreciate it. Got some on order now with Duramax 7" blades and 2 lb counter balance built in. Look forward to seeing them soon.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I rowed the grand with Polecat's and liked them. I lost one and had to use a Carlisle spare, the difference was noticeable. The Polecat was better and the flex is easier on your arms. 

In terms of weight, counter balances are a noticeable culprit.


----------

